# Right-handed, left-handed, or both?



## envirotex (Jan 25, 2012)

I am left-handed, but right-footed...I can bowl with my right or my left, but I suck at bowling.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 25, 2012)

I am primarily right handed, but I shoot (rifle, bow, etc) left handed because my left eye is dominant.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 25, 2012)

Ambidextrous.

I eat and write left handed, throw baseball and football right handed, bat either, but golf right handed (those are the clubs I had to learn with)

I'm all messed up.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 25, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> I am primarily right handed, but I shoot (rifle, bow, etc) left handed because my left eye is dominant.


Ditto.

It also threw off the Lasik nurse when she started running a dominant eye test, and I just told her that I was left-eye dominant.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 25, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> Ambidextrous.
> 
> I eat and write left handed, throw baseball and football right handed, bat either, but golf right handed (those are the clubs I had to learn with)
> 
> I'm all messed up.


+1 except for the whole golf thing. Golf is stupid. When I played tennis, I played both left and right handed. And, since I used to be a swimmer, I'll add that I am both left and right handed when swimming.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 25, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> I am primarily right handed, but I shoot (rifle, bow, etc) left handed because my left eye is dominant.


Same here.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 25, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> I am primarily right handed, but I shoot (rifle, bow, etc) left handed because my left eye is dominant.


I'm left eye dominant but still shoot right handed. Trying to shoot left handed just felt way to weird so i still shoot right handed.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 25, 2012)

Right handed for everything.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 25, 2012)

depends on what I am doing. i write right handed but other things i can do with either. Thanks to minisnick I can now eat with my left hand and not drop or get food all over myself.

still too early to tell for minisnick. He uses both sides equally right now...basically whatever side is closest to what he wants or is doing is what gets used


----------



## pbrme (Jan 25, 2012)

Right for most, except for shooting pool. It's nice not having to do "behind the back" or other goofey positions. Also, batting, we had to learn quickly for intramural softball.

One thing I always wondered was video games. Take the original Nintendo controller, it never really mattered to either dominates. It's probably how you train yourself, writing seems the hardest.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 25, 2012)

right handed but I think I was born left handed. Think I mimicked by brother when i was a baby &amp; 'became' right handed. I used to be able to do a left-handed layup as easily as a right-handed layup in basketball (jump shot always right handed). My coach asked me if I was left handed when he saw me doing that, and totally messed up my ability to do a left-handed layup after that. :madgo: And my left foot is bigger than the right fwiw


----------



## Supe (Jan 26, 2012)

Right handed, right eye dominant, left brained.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 26, 2012)

My dad writes right handed except on a chalk/whiteboard where he writes left handed.


----------



## goodal (Jan 26, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I am primarily right handed, but I shoot (rifle, bow, etc) left handed because my left eye is dominant.
> ...


ditto. My dad is ambidexterous, because, as a child, when he started showing signs of being left handed my grandmother (this was the 1960's and she was already in her 50's) tied his left hand behind his back and made him write, eat and play right handed. He writes and eats right handed but most everything else is left.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 26, 2012)

^^^ Then it sounds like he is a lefty that was just forced to writing right handed.

That happens to alot of lefty's.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 26, 2012)

I write righty, use the mouse with the left, and switch hit in baseball.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 26, 2012)

^^^ Back when I did a ton of Excel spreadsheets, I actually had my mouse buttons switched to left handed. I found it easier to "right click" with the left button...


----------



## humner (Jan 26, 2012)

If you type with both hands, you will see that you use the left hand more then the right, part of the QWERTY keyboard that was created for traveling typewriter salesmen.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 26, 2012)

I've also heard the QWERTY layout was designed to slow people down in an effort to prevent the &lt;then&gt; letter strikers from jamming.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 26, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> ^^^ Then it sounds like he is a lefty that was just forced to writing right handed.
> 
> That happens to alot of lefty's.


I think it happened to me. Until first grade, i wrote/drew left handed. First grade teacher didn't accept lefties, so I switched.

At least that's what I blame my atrocious penmanship on.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 26, 2012)

the world isn't really designed for left handed people so many end up learning to write and cut paper with their right hand... I had a broken wrist iwhen I was younger and had no issues switching to my left hand for writing or anything... and thats when my mom and dad started noticing things like how I ate (fork and knife being used by both hands)... I don't think about it much now, my writing is neater with the right hand but I guess that comes with the years of practice


----------



## humner (Jan 26, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ Then it sounds like he is a lefty that was just forced to writing right handed.
> ...


Sounds like you went to a Catholic school like my sister, she was hit if she did anything with her left hand.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 26, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> My dad writes right handed except on a chalk/whiteboard where he writes left handed.


That makes for a lot of smeared whiteboard/chalkboards...that's the only time I ever wish I could write with both hands just as well...Everytime I'm at the whiteboard, I come away with ink on the side of my hand.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 26, 2012)

I am right handed and right legged. I hiked up Bear Peak near Boulder a couple months ago, and the trail is very steep for a while (like 40% grade). . . realized later that every step I took first with my right leg and it ended up being very tired and sore. My left leg recovered in a couple days, but the right was sore for a week.


----------



## cement (Jan 26, 2012)

Sometimes both?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 27, 2012)

Write, bat, golf, play tennis right handed. Eat (using utensils) with both.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 2, 2012)

I eat with my left hand because that's what they do in Europe, so it is obviously better than eating with your right hand.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 2, 2012)

envirotex said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > My dad writes right handed except on a chalk/whiteboard where he writes left handed.
> ...


I think that's how my undergrad Thermo professor wrote on the board. He wrote so fast that I had a hard time writing my own notes before he erased and over-wrote what I was trying to understand. I always referred to it as writing with the right hand and erasing with the left.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 2, 2012)

Lefty here, very much dominant. I can barely pick my nose right handed.


----------

